# Why I can't live without coffee....



## Lisa (Jul 5, 2005)

Monday morning I awoke to no coffee in the house.  I figured that I could easily get a cup at the local 7-11 on my way to work.  I quickly dressed and went off.  

Standing behind me in line was an elderly gentlemen who decided to strike up a conversation with me.  He started out by asking me politely how I was doing that day.  I told him, just fine and thanked him for asking.

He kept staring at me... I started feeling rather uncomfortable.  Then he said that I was looking rather attractive in the sweater I was wearing.  I started thinking...okay... this is creepy...  and wished the line up would move along faster.

Well the gentlemen persisted and said... I hope you don't take this the wrong way.... (I was thinking, Oh god, shut up creep)... but your sweater is on inside out, I just thought I would let you know...unless that is the way you want to wear it!!!

I burst out laughing... sure enough there I was standing in 7-11 with my sweater on inside out.  I laughed so hard.  Another guy behind him said "I was gonna say something but thought I might embarass you... I just figured you hadn't had any coffee yet by the size of the cup you have in your hand.

Needless to say, I paid for my coffee, went to the washroom and did a quick change... Gawd I was embarassed! 

Moral of the story for me, is NEVER EVER run out of coffee.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 5, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> I hope you don't take this the wrong way.... (I was thinking, Oh god, shut up creep)... but your sweater is on inside out, I just thought I would let you know...unless that is the way you want to wear it!!!
> 
> I burst out laughing... sure enough there I was standing in 7-11 with my sweater on inside out. I laughed so hard. Another guy behind him said "I was gonna say something but thought I might embarass you... *I just figured you hadn't had any coffee yet by the size of the cup you have in your hand*.


 :lol2::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2005)

I can relate....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 5, 2005)

*The Coffee Must Flow!*






Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2005)

It is by caffine alone that I set my mind in motion.
It is by the beans of Java that my thoughts aquire speed.
The hands aquire shaking, the shaking becomes a warning.
It is by caffine alone that I set my mind in motion.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2005)

Se caption on the cup.

 (Yes, this is for a side project that never quite got going.....yet )


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 5, 2005)

:tantrum: Coffee!  Where's my ****ing coffee???? :tantrum:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 5, 2005)

And worse, my addiction now is for Kauai Dark Peaberry which my daughter says smells like dirt.   TW


----------



## ginshun (Jul 7, 2005)

> It is by caffine alone that I set my mind in motion.
> It is by the beans of Java that my thoughts aquire speed.
> The hands aquire shaking, the shaking becomes a warning.
> It is by caffine alone that I set my mind in motion.


 Have you recently watched Dune or something?  I think this is the second alusion to it, from you, that I have seen today.  

 As to the subject at hand:

 Hello, my name is Troy and I am a caffeinaholic.

 I have, in addition to my several mornign cups of coffe, resorted to either iced coffee or Red Bulls after work as well.

 There are worse things we could all be addicted to.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2005)

Naw.  It's an old saying I found years ago on the web that I had blownup poster sized over a server I used to admin...right next to the coffee pot.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2005)

I've never even tasted coffee. Not a drop.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I've never even tasted coffee. Not a drop.


 :xtrmshock  :erg:

 OMG!  A VIRGIN!!!!!! Didn't know they existed...


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I've never even tasted coffee. Not a drop.





			
				Nalia said:
			
		

> OMG!  A VIRGIN!!!!!! Didn't know they existed...


 Lisa!!  It's a line - it's only a line... they _all_ say that.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I've never even tasted coffee. Not a drop.





			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Lisa!!  It's a line - it's only a line... they _all_ say that.


  LMAO


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I've never even tasted coffee. Not a drop.




And I can't drive by a Starbucks without stopping...if anything just to get a good whiff of the place.

I love Starbuck's.  I love a cup of coffee that grabs you by the collar, *****-slaps you across the face and screams "WAKE UP YOU MISERABLE CUR!!!"

I find that gets my heart started in the morning.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Lisa!!  It's a line - it's only a line... they _all_ say that.


 I'm as pure as the driven snow, I swear it!


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 7, 2005)

no coffee for me either...i do mtw dew tho


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not caffeine-free, though I usually go for the caffeine-free soda when it's available.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2005)

Arni's from Buffalo.....our snow hasn't been pure in over 200 years!



I drink cappichinos, but can't stand coffee.  Only drink it when I have migraines.
Usually, I'm a tea drinker.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm as pure as the driven snow, I swear it!


 :barf:


----------



## jkdhit (Jul 7, 2005)

i'm hooked on coffee too.. the people in dunkin donuts always used to give me strange stares but now it's a normal thing..

 i always order a large coffee, no milk, and 12 sugars.. that's right 12

 i remember 2 years ago, when i had ordered one, there was a new worker there, they had put the 12 sugars into the cup first and showed it to me and asked me if i'm sure? i said yeah i drink it all the time, they thought i didn't notice but they poured out some of the sugar. when i saw it, i made a complaint and the manager had complained to the worker that i always order that and that he shouldn't have changed my order like that


----------



## Lisa (Jul 7, 2005)

jkdhit said:
			
		

> i always order a large coffee, no milk, and 12 sugars.. that's right 12


 :xtrmshock

 would you like a little coffee with your sugar, sir? :idunno: that is just so crazy sweet...


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Arni's from Buffalo


 Speaking of which, I'll be there in a month...will you be at the camp? My son is going to be with me so we'll have to either behave, or leave him with *Datu Puti* and the dogs...


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :barf:


 Hmmm, I'm sensing less than total belief on your part...I'll have Kaith send a notarized document verifying my purity. He knows!


----------



## jkdhit (Jul 7, 2005)

you should try it, you'd be surprised how good it tastes  and its a good eye opener lol


----------



## Lisa (Jul 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'm sensing less than total belief on your part...I'll have* Kaith* send a notarized document verifying my purity. He knows!


 Kaith?  who is this Kaith character you talk of?  I have heard rumors of his greatness, nay I even say they could be fables... but MTalk has no Kaith,


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm almost always here. 

hmm....dunno if thats a  or a


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 9, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I'm almost always here.
> 
> hmm....dunno if thats a  or a


Well, you have to be somewhere.  See, if you aren't there, you'll just end up being somewhere else.  And there is closer than any other place I can think of. :ultracool


----------

